# How long are Police checks valid?



## andiklein (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi.

Thinking I'd be lodging my onshore ENS (subclass 856) visa application earlier this year I requested both required police checks from the German Federal Ministry of Justice and the Australian Federal Police just before Christmas last year.

Now my application has been delayed a little and I am actually looking at lodging it some time over the next couple of weeks. My question however is whether or not the police checks I have here, both documents dated 30 December 2009, are still valid. Unfortunately the DIAC website does not give any information on this matter.
(I know from the NZ immigration service's website that police checks are valid there for 6 months)

Does anyone know the situation here in Australia?
The documents and translation cost quite a bit of money and I don't want to pay double unless it's really necessary.

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

They are valid for 6 months only. So better you request fresh police clearance certificates , In my case I am from India and I had obtained my PCC documents in Nov 2009 and lodged application on Jan 2010 with PCC frontloaded , When I got CO in march he again requested fresh PCC even though they are 5 months older.


----------



## andiklein (Apr 21, 2010)

Ozaspirant said:


> They are valid for 6 months only. So better you request fresh police clearance certificates , In my case I am from India and I had obtained my PCC documents in Nov 2009 and lodged application on Jan 2010 with PCC frontloaded , When I got CO in march he again requested fresh PCC even though they are 5 months older.


Thanks mate. I guess I'll just have to bite the bullet and request some new ones then. There's another $100+ out the window


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Yes buddy ...We can't really control such things neither we force DIAC to consilder the older ones .


----------

